

Why I Left Facebook After 7 Years, But Was Forced Back In - marioestrada
http://www.techspot.com/article/564-deleted-facebook-account/

======
tjdetwiler
I was going to try out Spotify, but as soon as I found out I can't signup
without using FB I gave up because of this very problem.

------
csense
Was an early adopter of FB. Left around 2009.

Its opening to and popularity with people outside my age bracket had something
to do with why I left.

Its increasing commercialization was probably inevitable, but it was annoying.

Spammy apps added to the bad experience.

Its first big UI changes were the last straw.

And of course, there's the fact that I'd rather support a lean startup than a
world-crushing monopoly.

